# Wake on Lan



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Am trying to set it up so i can wake my dell computer remotely using an app on my iPhone. I have the app "Wake on LAN". I have my computer configured correctly for WOL. I have the router configured to forward a magic packet to the computers local IP so i can wake the computer from a mobile 3G network. However it is not working. When i am connected to my wifi network on my iPhone, it wakes the computer correctly. However, when i am connected to 3G it does not work. I have the iPhone set to use my routers WAN IP address and the router set to forward this to the LAN IP. I cant figure out the problem. Can anyone provide assistance?


----------

